# Plasti-Kote Project Paint



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

Ive got a tin of Plasti-Kote Projekt Paint Matt Super in a chocolate brown (aerosol can)

And im wondering will this be ok to spray the outside of my beardies vivarium with?

It doesnt say about it being none toxic etc but ive heard it is.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah it's fine.. can also be used inside too, although you need to make sure the fumes have gone before putting anything in the viv.... so i wouldn't recommend using it if you've already got a beardie in there.


----------



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply. Do you know if its the same with textured effect plasti-kotes?

Im making a fake rock background and planning on painting it with the cracked stone paint.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pretty much with any of them.. although there's also a finishing spray to see it in... but that stinks and takes a while for the smell to go.

B&Q are doing the cracked paint at half price (or my local one was last week)


----------



## Wonga16 (Aug 24, 2010)

just make sure it is air'd completely before putting anything in. When you think its gone just leave it in a warm room for a day to check, if it hasnt you'd tell after that.


----------

